# 1st trip to Hatteras



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well...I've been holding my breath for a couple of months in case this trip fell through. Looks like everything is a go for the first week of August. We will be driving out on Monday the 4th and driving home Sunday the 10th.

The guy I'm riding out with will have to work in Winston Salem T,W,T. When he's done on Thursday he'll drive out and meet me at the beach. Another buddy of mine (DB) lives outside Winston Salem and he's taking me to the beach Monday night.

I'm stoked for my first trip to the point. Not sure where we are staying yet...any suggestions for camping around there? DB is checking around, but thought I'd get input from some of you. 

Also was wondering about any head boats that run out to the Gulf Stream. Thinking about spending the $$ and going out one day. Info on a good boat, pricing, where, when, etc... would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Check Drum dums place for a place to stay. Then Buxton Beach motel or Lighthouse view. You are not going to be able to get to the point proper because of the Concent Decree in effect right now. There should still be good fishing around 49. Also if you are not able to drive on when your bud is working you can walk on at the jettys and get into some decent fishing.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I will be down there as well fishing at the jetties. I'll be the guy with two heavers out there. Stop by and say hi.


----------



## yadkinpierlovers (May 19, 2008)

go to visitnc.com, you can get a vacation package with a nc map and find a place to stay also. can also find "things to do " etc. it is a state sponsered website so the vacation package is free

frank


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I already know what I'm going to be doing...fishing! No need for vacation package info. My focus will be to have bait in the water for the MAXIMUM amount of time while I'm there:fishing:...oh, and to drink some beer :beer:

I already got the info on Drum dums place and forwarded it to my buds. I know DB and I are more interested in camping on the beach than anything else. I normally stay at the freeman beach on the North end at CB. 

What is the closest area at Hatteras you can still drive onto the beach? I know at FF you can "fish all night" as long as your not camping. That's what I was looking for...I'll pass out in my camping chair next to my rods and wait for a clicker to wake me up 

Can you walk to the point at Hatteras? If so, what kind of grueling hike is that? Or did they make it off limits to humans?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you will not be able to fish the point as well as several other areas. 

They are closed due to a consent decree brought about by DOW and Autoban.

Check with Frank at Frank and Frans for open locations to fish.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*ALso, campiong on the beach is a no-no in hatteras*



Redhorse said:


> ...
> I already got the info on Drum dums place and forwarded it to my buds. I know DB and I are more interested in camping on the beach than anything else. I normally stay at the freeman beach on the North end at CB....


Besides, with the consent decree, you have to be off the beach by 10:00 pm.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Ryan, figured I had given him enough bad news and would let someone else tell him this part.

But, looking at it as you write it, it does not come any better in small doses.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Even with the consent decree you can walk to the beach and fish after 10, correct?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I went out on the Miss Hatteras out of Oden's Dock. Full day Gulf Stream was about $110. Bottom fishiing only. Caught sea bass, trigger, gag grouper, blues & snapper. Saw a few sharks pulled too! The captain was awsome. Put us on some good holes and kept ya working. Have fun...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

mtbrider said:


> Even with the consent decree you can walk to the beach and fish after 10, correct?


Correct. But, you still cannot go to the Point at this time and several other areas are off limits.

Be careful where you wander to when you walk at night or you may end up with a "Boyle" on your arse.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Other than the minimal areas to surf fish, or camp..There are charters going out every day..$$


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Redhorse said:


> I already know what I'm going to be doing...fishing! No need for vacation package info. My focus will be to have bait in the water for the MAXIMUM amount of time while I'm there:fishing:...oh, and to drink some beer :beer:
> 
> I already got the info on Drum dums place and forwarded it to my buds. I know DB and I are more interested in camping on the beach than anything else. I normally stay at the freeman beach on the North end at CB.
> 
> ...


 Redhorse. I hate to be the bearer of bad news as do the rest of the folks here,although,even before the consent decree,camping on the beach was not allowed,even though many still did it.. With the consent decree,you can't be on the beach past 10pm...
Many areas are closed,but 55 is open at the rip as well as much of the beach on the ocean side... They've been catch'n pups,spainish,pomps, and seamullets,as well as a big drum if ya hit the right spot and tide......
Aug is usually a pretty slow month here,but you can catch pomps and seamullet,not like you can in the spring and fall,but they are here...

Miss Hatteras is your best bet $ wise for a party boat... Spurgen will put you on some bottom fish at a reasonable price,nice boat as well...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Actually no*



Fish Hunter said:


> Correct. But, you still cannot go to the Point at this time and several other areas are off limits.
> 
> Be careful where you wander to when you walk at night or you may end up with a "Boyle" on your arse.


My understanding was that you couldnt be on the beach after 10:00 pm....A little clarification please here?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

BAM....Pick it up!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> My understanding was that you couldnt be on the beach after 10:00 pm....A little clarification please here?


 With a 4whl drive.......


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks Kenny....HOw have you been lately? We ve been trying to get out bottom fishing down here lately....Clydes been wearing them out but not me....


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the bad news guys...might not get to fish the point but I'm gonna fish somewhere! If I can hike out to the point and fish it for a day I might do it just to say I did.

Fishing is never great when I'm there anyway...so it will be par for the course 

The extent of my camping on the beach, is falling asleep in my lounge chair next to my fishing poles cause I can't keep my eyes open anymore. If I can't do that then I guess we'll be staying at your place Drum dum opcorn:

I'll pass along the info on Miss Hatteras to my partners in crime. Sounds like the price is right anyway...

Hope to see some of you on the beach if we can swing it.




Chopper MD...your link did not come through correctly, and I can't find "Miss Hatteras" by doing a search (tried a couple different ways). Got a better link? Thanks!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Redhorse..*

This is complicated.. BUT,the point is closed completely to pedestrian and vehicles... Anywhere there are full closures,pedestian access is prohibited day or night.... Almost the whole Hatteras Inlet is open now though,and a good place to fish as well...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> thanks Kenny....HOw have you been lately? We ve been trying to get out bottom fishing down here lately....Clydes been wearing them out but not me....


 Haven't been,cause most of the good weather is during the week... Got some new numbers I'm going to try whenever the timing gets right...
Lookin forward to the striper tourney and our beaches being open again,as they already should be...


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, Fred is going to be dissapointed...that was his main reason for suggesting Hatteras in the first place. He had never fished the point and really wanted to give it a try.

DB and I might just hit a different section of the coast the first 3 days...find a place we can stay on the beach all night. We can drive to Hatteras Thursday night when Fred gets there with his boat. At least we'll get to fish the sound then. I guess I'm gonna have to wait for input from them before I know what we're gonna do though.

On another note...I caught a Muskie on Saturday. We had our clubs 36th annual Summer Contest and I broke the "officers curse". Once you become an officer in our club...you just can't catch a muskie during any of our contests. Nobody can remember the last time an officer caught one _during_ an event  before and after...sure, but not during official fishing hours for the outing. Wasn't a big one...32 3/4" but it was a giant for me


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

> Chopper MD...your link did not come through correctly, and I can't find "Miss Hatteras" by doing a search (tried a couple different ways). Got a better link? Thanks!!


Redhorse..try this: http://www.hatterasguide.com/odens-dock/odensdock.htm
If that doesn't work, google Oden's Dock.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Got it...thanks! I tried searching Oden's Dock but I didn't use the right search engine evidently. 


Looks like we may be staying at Drum dums place Thursday to Monday. Probably take a trip to the gulf stream one of those days...in you all's opinion, which would be a better day of the week to go out...Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Redhorse...*

congratulations on your muskie!!!!!

That is "the" freshwater fish that I hopefully, maybe one day will get a chance to pursue.

Way to go!!!!

Reelturner


P.S. I may have to give ya a call sometime for some pointers....hint....."help." RT


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Redhorse said:


> Got it...thanks! I tried searching Oden's Dock but I didn't use the right search engine evidently.
> 
> 
> Looks like we may be staying at Drum dums place Thursday to Monday. Probably take a trip to the gulf stream one of those days...in you all's opinion, which would be a better day of the week to go out...Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?


 imo Friday,hopefully there will be some nice weather and you can beat out the weekend crowd..


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks DD...looking forward to meeting you!

Reelturner, I'll do you one better...plan a trip to Ohio and I'll *take* you muskie fishing. You can camp out back by my firering and we can hit a couple of different lakes while you are here, or we can camp at one lake and concentrate our efforts there. I guarantee you a _better than average_ chance at your first muskie


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I just got back and fishing is hit or miss ...... mostly has to do with the wind and such ...... but great holes are found on 49 .... that's in Frisco around a mile from DD's ....... 55 is on down at hatteras ( 6 miles) and has many good holes ..... the wash over area in the middle ( you can see the inlet side ) has a good hole and down next to the closure has some good ones .... you can drive your stuff down to the beach and drop it off and then park off the beach and walk back and spend the night ..... blood worms for mullet and spot .... fillet them and save the heads for bait on your heavers ..... for camping nothing beats Frisco Woods campground ..... great people and beautiful sunsets .... just don't camp near trees ..... bugs ..... and DrumDums is a great place to stay and him and Tater will help you out alot ..... He can do inshore charters too on the weekends .... the two best places to stay in the lower half of the island and that's where I like it the best ....... farthest away from all the hustle and bustle .... Frisco is the Bomb but don't pass up a chace to take the ferry and fish Ocracoke too ..... line won't be long for the ferry if you get there before the tourist .......


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Redhorse.....*

I appreciate your offer and if and when I get up there will be looking you up.

Arthur Moody aka Reelturner


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Surfchunker...that's some good advice. I'll pass the info along to my cohorts 

Sounds like I'm gonna have to leave my heaver at home...it's an 11' 6" one piece Lamiglass, and my buddy is giving me grief about strapping it to the top of his truck for the ride. Looks like the HDX is gonna be it  only two piece rods for this trip.

Gonna bring one all roller guide boat rod so we can yak out a big bunker on a shark rig. Any biters in the surf this time of year?


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I've heard that August is when the Big sharks start to show up


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Redhorse said:


> Probably take a trip to the gulf stream one of those days...in you all's opinion, which would be a better day of the week to go out...Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?


I like to go Saturday since it's change over day and the boat should be less crowded. Plus if it doesn't go out for weather or lack of customers you always have Sunday.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Chopper MD said:


> I like to go Saturday since it's change over day and the boat should be less crowded. Plus if it doesn't go out for weather or lack of customers you always have Sunday.



Had never thought of it that way,was thinking of "weekend warriors",but what you are saying makes sense..


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well...just found out DB has to work Saturday morning...so Friday is the only day all three of us will be fishing together. Looks like that's the day we would go out. Your "change over" theory is a good one! Most vacationers are staying for one week...coming and going on the weekends.

Now when we salmon fish up in Michigan...we leave at midnight on Sunday and arrive in the National Forest to set up camp Monday around noon. All the "weekend warriors" have pulled out so there are some campsites available. We fish the river all week, and break camp Friday morning before they show back up


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Redhorse! The point is open for pedestrian access. You can be on any beach thats not closed for nesting 24 hours a day, however you just cannot drive your truck on the beach from 10p.m. - 6 a.m.

As for chompers swimming around out there, you better believe it.  I was surfing 5 days ago in Avon, and saw some rays jumping, fish showering, etc.. the norm. It felt a little "sharky" so I decided to take a break and come on into shore. About 15 minutes later, I look 1/4 mile north and about 500 yards outside the break and sure enough, theres a biggun thrashin around chasing/eating/mangling something. Hahah it took me awhile to work up my courage to get back in and finish surfing.... So yeah, the answer to your question, they are here, right now.

Me and my buds figured he had just eaten, so maybe he would go back to the deep and let it settle, thats what I would do anyway.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well...sounds like DB and I will be heading to Cape Lookout for the first part of the week, then heading back to Hatteras on Thursday to meet up with Fred at Drum dums place. Will probably fish the sound from Freds boat then...and maybe do a charter or head boat trip one of the days.

I'm getting my gear ready...can't wait till Monday!

:fishing:


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*rdt*

from rdt board;

tHE POINT is Being Opened Right Now!

Ya Friggin Frackin Hooooooooo!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Yessir


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Just in time...guess I'll get my chance to fish the point my first trip after all!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*da point*

you better have your dancin shoes on


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

*Leaving within the hour....*

I should be on the coast this evening barring any unforseen circumstances! Wife just got me a new cell, the # is: (740) 403-5115 in case any of you want to meet up on the beach. Looks like DB isn't bringing a Kayak, so I'd really appreciate someone to yak out shark baits with... hint-hint .

We will be around the Hatteras area tonight, possibly heading to Cape Lookout sometime Tuesday (unless we change our minds) and back in Hatteras area Thursday evening to stay at Drum dums place through Sunday night. 

Fish-on!

:fishing::beer::fishing::beer::fishing::beer::fishing::beer:


----------

